# Tom Brokaw explains Canada to Americans



## Andy (Feb 22, 2010)

YouTube - Tom Brokaw Explains Canada To Americans
Tom Brokaw explains the relationship between Canada and The United States, in a pre-recorded short film that aired on NBC prior to the Opening Ceremonies of the 2010 Winter Olympic Games in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada on Feb. 14th, 2010.

*Just a note, Niagara Falls is actually a Canadian tourist spot. There is a line of falls on the American side, but the larger one is Canadian. Why do I feel the need to say this? lol Because it is very common that Americans say it is their tourists spot and they show Canadian falls, just like in the video. They do have falls there that are beautiful, just not the ones that are Canadian.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 22, 2010)

I find Niagara Falls absolutely terrifying. All that rushing water scares me to pieces. Shudder, shudder.


----------



## Andy (Feb 22, 2010)

lol I can see why people would find it frightening.  Did you go into it on the boat?   I love it, myself.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2010)

So I guess the moral of the film is that Canada is a good place for wildlife, but humans need to live as close to the promised land as possible


----------



## Andy (Feb 22, 2010)

We are just guarding the border so all your gun toting hunters don't come and kill all that wildlife!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content*

More "puff pieces" for Canada  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwSCHRQCIBY&feature=related

Have to love a country with its own bacon - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2010)

lol "puff pieces"  Did you see our flying moose and big beaver lol in the closing ceremonies? The one stereotype they missed was the igloo.  We are so quirky.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 1, 2010)

I love that 90% of Canadians live within 100 miles of the US border.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 1, 2010)

So Canada just looks like a series of border towns, where Hollywood celebrities are forced to go for filming and family reunions.


----------

